# 2009 Swift Habitation Door Problems



## jonskee (Nov 21, 2008)

I have read many posts regarding problems with the habitation doors on 2008 Swift Bolero etc motorhomes and I thought that when buying a 2009 Bessacarr E560 these had all been sorted out. Unfortunately the new design also has its faults! (see photo below) 

The door stay is simply a metal bar attached by a screw to the door frame at one end and clipped into a small plastic slider in a channel in the door at the other. The metal bar has a circular pin, about 1/8 dia x 1/2 in long, which is a push fit into the plastic slider. Unfortunately this design places a vast amount of stress on the plastic slider given the weight of the door, which can be magnified by wind conditions, with the inevitable result that the slider will eventually break. Its almost as if these sliders should be regarded as consumables and replacements will be needed from time to time. The repair is a simple 2 minute job requiring only a hex head screwdriver - assuming you can get a replacement slider.

Unfortunately the slider on my van broke last week and I am having trouble getting a replacement. I wrote to Swift last week but haven't received an acknowledgement of my email or heard anything further. None of the larger dealers in my area that I have contacted have been able to help.

Have any other owners had similar problems?


----------



## jonskee (Nov 21, 2008)

Just an update to say that after 3 working days (7 lapsed days) Swift replied to my email with:

'Thank you for your enquiry regarding the supply of spare parts for your van.

The swift Group do not operate a direct retail service. Our retail service is operated via our network of Swift Group Dealers. All of our dealers have access to our online catalogue which includes photographs and drawings which assist them in identifying parts. Our dealers also have access to check the progress of their orders via the same online system.'

I must confess that I'm a bit miffed at the reply. I had hoped that the company I elected to give some £46,000 of my hard earned money could respond in a more positive manner especially as I intended to depart on holiday next week. Instead my plea is dismissed simply referring to 'official policy'. Would it really be so difficult to locate the thumbnail sized part and pop it in the post first class? I mistakenly anticipated that a direct approach might speed things up. I live some distance from the dealer and it now looks as though I won't get the part in time.

Needless to say this leaves me with a poor impression of Swift and its attitude towards purchasers of its products.


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

Whilst it is understandable that you are disappointed, Swift are correct. They do not supply directly to the public in the same way that a car manufacturer will only supply parts through their network of dealerships. 
Your contract is with the dealer and they bear the legal responsibility to service your warranty issues. Also you did not pay Swift any money, it was paid to the dealer.
Hopefully your dealer will act responsibly and the parts will arrive promptly.
Gerry


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

Hi Jonskee,

Sorry to hear about the issue with your door. 

I'm afraid that the response you have received from us is correct, although it does depend on the question you asked. As a manufacturer we do not offer a direct sales service to customers, we are only able to send parts to Swift Group Dealers and Authorised Repairers.

Because of the age of your MH, your dealer needs to review the issue and submit a warranty claim to us, Clearly, I would be surprised if there was an issue approving the claim.

We will then send the parts to your dealer, and you dealer my accept photos from you, to save you the journey to visit them.

I hope that is a little clearer, but if you do want to talk to us (e-mails take a little time to answer, simple because of the number we receive), you can call us on 01482 875740, but you will probably be referred back to your dealer.

Thanks,

Ash


----------



## jonskee (Nov 21, 2008)

Thanks GerryD and Ash for your replies. 

I am aware of the formal legal position regarding the dealer but ultimately I can't help thinking that its only because I purchase a Swift product that Swift receives payment for that product. Consequently, I feel that I have some sort of relationship with the manufacturer however distant.

Ash, my concern is not with the process or warranty claim but the fact that my departure on holiday is imminent. I had hoped to have the stay repaired before I leave by addressing Swift directly. However, following the process you describe I would be very surprised if I obtain the part in time.

The fact that Swift is prepared to respond in these forums, unlike many other manufacturers, is of some comfort.


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

Hi Jonskee,

Thanks for the response.

Can you please drop me a PM or e-mail with your details (including chassis number, contacts details, location, dealer name, etc,), and I will see if I can help.

Thanks,

Ash
[email protected]


----------



## oilslick (Oct 3, 2007)

*It is good!*

I think it is very good that Swift are here on the forum with obvious concern and a want to help. I am also impressed with the short time that threads are picked up on and answered.

It makes me feel very good, we pick ours up on Friday.

BUT I do think that in order to complete the circle of support, they do also have to "bend the rules" a little bit - like supply to you a two pence piece of plastic straight away. Afterall it has cost them more in labour writing in this thread than the piece of plastic is worth, and your opinion would be more highly elevated....

The world is strangled by petty laws, it would be nice to abolish them here.

Sargent for instance do not seem to have a problem supplying the odd solar lead etc...

Grant


----------



## jonskee (Nov 21, 2008)

A light has appeared at the end of the tunnel. My dealer (Abbey Caravans, Newtownabbey, Belfast) has come to the rescue providing me with a replacement he acquired from somewhere and he will pursue a replacement from Swift leaving me to head off on holiday contented. 

All's well that ends well but thanks to others contributors for their for their helpful emails. My thanks also to Ash at Swift for offering to get involved in resolving the matter. Its reassuring to deal with someone in Customer Services who will make an effort to get an issue resolved rather than the blunt dismissal I received at the outset. I think he is the sort of Customer Services Advisor we all need!


----------



## daveil (Mar 14, 2010)

hi, can anyone give me a part number please,my dealer now having problem getting plastic part..


----------



## daveil (Mar 14, 2010)

anyone :?:


----------



## Gizmouk (Mar 18, 2012)

I have the same broken slide assembly on our 2010 Swift Freestyle (Sundance) 630L. 
The design of the assembly is quite appalling, and not nearly man enough for the stresses it'll endure - especially if the door is caught by a gust of wind. 
Swift, were by their nature, completely unhelpful.

Johns Cross Motorhomes came to rescue, and for the price of £14.40 (plus P&P) are sending me a replacement assembly.


----------



## premiermotorhomes (Feb 13, 2008)

Good evening Gizmouk, 

For the benefit of other members I believe the Swift part number is 9826124 with an SSP of £16.05+ VAT as per the image attached.

Can you confirm if this is what you received?

Regards,
Chris


----------



## Gizmouk (Mar 18, 2012)

I only ordered the assembly today, but Johns Cross were more than aware of the problem and part assembly required. 
Once received, I'll take a photo and post it here for the benefit of others.


----------



## SteveB123 (Jan 28, 2013)

It looks the same as the Baileys with the Hartel door, crap idea. Any clever chaps out there done any modifications.


----------

